# Junk in the Trunk?



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

police arrest fake plastic surgeon for injecting woman's rear with fix-a-flat


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

That's just crazy. I've seen some other stories like that. Who would go to a hotel, or in this case, a strip club, for plastic surgery?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

If the $700 price tag weren't enough of a red flag, the appearance of the person about to do the procedure should have been


----------



## tcass01 (Aug 20, 2010)

Hey, to quote Tom Hanks..."Stupid is as Stupid Does".....LOL


----------



## QueenRuby2002 (Oct 23, 2011)

Okay that lady should have watch a couple episodes of 'A 1,000 ways to die' before looking into cheep plastic surgery.


----------



## aquariumreef (Sep 16, 2010)

I can't see the reason ladies want skinny bodies, then these giant tumor-twin butts.


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

AHAHAHAHAHAA!!! Fix-a-flat!!!! :lolkin::googly:


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Ooo---mmm---ggg!!!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

As the saying goes, you get what you pay for.


----------

